# Orthopaedic Stem Cell Injections



## jamie122585 (Jan 18, 2017)

DX: Right knee delayed union/nonunion of the tibia tubercle transfer.
PX: Stem cell injection right tibial tubercle

A trocar was placed into the medial femoral condyle through a stab wound and 60ml of bone marrow was aspirated. This bone marrow was spun to 6 ml of stem cells. Under C-arm control 3 ml of stem cells were injected into the medial side  and 3 ml of stem cells were injected in the lateral side of the tiba tubercle transfer.

I am having trouble coding this procedure any help welcome.  I am looking at code 38232, but I am not sure about this.

Thank you.


----------



## Bombinat (Feb 7, 2017)

*Stem cell*

You may use the following codes for stem cell therapy. 
38206 Blood-derived hematopoietic progenitor cell harvesting for transplantation per collection, autologous 
38220 Bone marrow; aspiration only 
38221 Bone marrow; biopsy, needle or trocar 
38230 Bone marrow harvesting for transplantation; allogeneic 
38232 Bone marrow harvesting for transplantation; autologous 
38241 Bone marrow or blood-derived peripheral stem cell transplantation; autologous


----------



## Sandy H (Feb 21, 2019)

*Stem cell therapy*

I have a follow up question on this. We provide Stem Cell Therapy as a cash and carry item for our patients.  The question has come up if we can do the this during a surgical procedure. So for example, the patient may be having a surgical knee procedure and the doctor would like to do Stem Cell Therapy to aid in faster healing & pain control. They are wondering if the can bill for the aspiration and the kit but NOT the injection.  I keep going back and forth on an answer as the aspiration would be from a different site so they could BUT then again it is still ultimately for that same site so we could not. Any thoughts?


----------



## TJAlexander (Dec 23, 2020)

Sandy H said:


> *Stem cell therapy*
> 
> I have a follow up question on this. We provide Stem Cell Therapy as a cash and carry item for our patients.  The question has come up if we can do the this during a surgical procedure. So for example, the patient may be having a surgical knee procedure and the doctor would like to do Stem Cell Therapy to aid in faster healing & pain control. They are wondering if the can bill for the aspiration and the kit but NOT the injection.  I keep going back and forth on an answer as the aspiration would be from a different site so they could BUT then again it is still ultimately for that same site so we could not. Any thoughts?


I'd be interested in this info as well.


----------

